# 1964-1972 Pontiac GTO restoration guide



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Is this book a good resource for restoration and worth the $$?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

yeah. I have found a few mistakes in the book, casting #, (minor stuff). it will answer a lot of questions that you would probably ask gto forum.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Yeah, good read and a handy reference. A factory body and chassis manual is also a good idea to add to the library. 

RIP Paul Zazarine. http://www.gtoforum.com/f4/paul-zazarine-dies-30686/


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The co-arthur is alive and well. Chuck has/is a great source of knowledge and always been a big help to me. Glad we are in the same club.


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

:cool Overall, I was disappointed with this book. It's twice the size of the similar book on Chevelles yet it has about half the relevant information (and most Chevelle guys will tell you the Chevelle book sucks). There's a great deal of what turns out to be worthless information while the real meat is missing (often Group Numbers are supplied, but there are no part numbers listed -- Group Numbers may have helped the parts counter guys, but I need P/Ns). Should you buy it? *Yes*. Is it worth the price? *No*. The bottom line: You'll need a library of GTO books -- none of them stands alone as "_the bible_" of the hobby.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

how much is it now? ive had it for quite a while. I think I paid $25.00 for it.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

What Red '70 said. More is better. I really enjoy but now pretty much useless 'Big Little GTO Book", which I've had for the past 30 years or so. Seems what was popular and acceptable back then when it came to mods would be frowned upon today. Still a great read, though. Particularly the first hand accounts of factory workers, racers, and owners.


----------



## Guy B (Apr 29, 2015)

Yep mines on the way along with another resto guide. My OCD has really kicked in.....again.


----------

